# New Years Eve Party: 4.5 Hours at a Club!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I was torn over whether I wanted to do anything for NYE, and I was strongly leaning on just heading home after work and going to bed early.

Instead, a woman I was working with for most of the day asked me if she could buy me a drink at a nearby bar. Since we were done early, we had extra time and I just accepted in the moment since it caught me off-guard. I thought it had potential to be very awkward, but it didn't turn out being too bad. She is a talker, so she went on and on and on and I could respond and add comments accordingly. It was a pretty good time, in fact. I kind of felt bad for her, actually, because she had a date for NYE who cancelled late on her. Just spending 1.5 hours at the bar seemed to lift her mood (as did the Jack Daniels on the rocks), and I like doing that for people (to whatever limited extent I can).

After that, I basically called my friend to tell him I'd go out with them after all. I met up with them at a bar near his apartment and met up with 3 of his friends there as well. We had some pizza, and I had a beer.

Then we headed out to catch the bus downtown. There were some interesting characters on the bus, like a guy who kept dropping the f-bomb at the bus driver for not letting him out at the exact street he wanted (as opposed to the official stops) and the woman who kept talking to herself and waving her arms around.

Once downtown, we got out and walked to the Velvet Dog ($35 cover!).

http://www.velvetdogcleveland.com/

We arrived so early (8:30) because someone told us you might not be able to get in past 9. Well, it wasn't very busy at all at this time. We got to claim the comfy chairs/couches in a corner and just sat there for awhile. The crowd was as expected based on the other time I had been here... that sort of young, intimidating, stylish/fashionable type. There was a pretty wide range of dress, with some more formal, others more casual, and a lot of skimpy clothes on the women.

I initially didn't order any drinks while everyone I was with started right in. I just didn't want to start drinking too much at only 8:30 (considering I had already had jack daniels and a beer before coming). They kept telling me to go get a drink, but I told them I was waiting for a bit (didn't cave!).

The bathrooms had employees who would turn on/off the faucets, push the soap dispenser, and hand you paper towels. I thought that would have to be a pretty crappy job!

It didn't really get crowded until around 9:45, and there were a lot of people getting noticeably wasted. I saw 6 or 7 girls literally fall on the ground, one hitting me on her way down. I ended up drinking WAYYYY more than I had planned, since people ended up just buying whole rounds and giving them to me so I took advantage since drinks were anywhere from $6.50-9.50.

I didn't really talk to anyone we weren't with, but it's not like it was the kind of environment where you chat with people (you'd have to scream to hear anything, and people generally seemed more interested in dancing anyway). I was surprised that one girl actually complimented me, putting her hand on my arm and saying I looked good tonight. I'm sure she was extremely drunk (like myself). I only briefly talked to her, as I spent most of the rest of my time talking with the people I was with as well as seeing what my friends were up to on my phone (they kept sending me messages, so I'd message back).

Let's see, here's what I had total for the night (including two drinks before arriving): Jack Daniels on the rocks, a beer, vodka tonic, white russian, shot of absolut citron, red bull and vodka, two jack and cokes (I think the 2nd one was a jack and coke, although I'm not 100% sure since it was handed to me), and two glasses of champagne at midnight...

Even though all of these drinks were spread out, it was still WAYYYYYYY too much. I hadn't had that much since my college days, and there's a good reason why I don't drink that much that these days. I'm just glad I didn't get sick (somehow), since I can be quite the lightweight.

There were many hundreds of people at this place (if not 1000) when you consider how many packed floors it had. We lost contact with one of the guys with us, and he wasn't responding to my friend's text messages. We spread out to try to find him after midnight, and I was the first to spot him downstairs... with a police officer behind him.

Here's what happened (according to him at least): Some girl was hitting on him, and he was talking with her. All of a sudden, the girl's girlfriend came up and wasn't exactly happy to see them with each other. The first girl then claimed the guy we were with slipped something in her drink in order to try to put the blame on him in her girlfriend's eyes. The police officer just removed him from the area to avoid further conflict.

The bus ride home was even crazier than the first ride. Some crazy, old black man was yelling at either me or the guy sitting next to me, using racial slurs and whatnot. I just ignored the guy completely, as he was obviously insane and probably drunk. After that guy got off, I laughed with the guy next to me, who said he was looking past both of us when he was ranting. I guess you have to have the requisite crazy guy on any public bus.

I got off at the closest stop to my apartment after about a 15 minute ride, and made it back home to the sound of sirens on just about every street.

Happy new year!


----------



## dowserb845 (Dec 29, 2007)

happy new year. Well done, sounds like you had an 'interesting' experience. I dragged myself out into town with some mates and went to 4 pubs. I couldnt get drunk though. i had 2 beers before hand, 5 dbl vodka and cokes and a shot of sambuca but i wasnt even feeling tipsy. I need to drink quite a bit to be proper drunk but ive never been drunk in a pub cos i always have a fear of being sick for the first few hours that im there so i drink very slow. Glad i went, even though i didnt interact with anyone other than my friends but with some more practice i reckon i might get it in the end.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, good for you. ****, I would've been tanked at 9:15 if I knew that many people were going to be there. Sounds like a surprisingly good night. Drunk chicks in heels are great, I feel bad but at the same time its like a train wreck and you can't help from watching.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Wow, good for you. @#%$, I would've been tanked at 9:15 if I knew that many people were going to be there. Sounds like a surprisingly good night. Drunk chicks in heels are great, I feel bad but at the same time its like a train wreck and you can't help from watching.


Even, even when they fell, they usually were laughing at themselves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ardrum said:


> There were many hundreds of people at this place (if not 1000) when you consider how many packed floors it had. We lost contact with one of the guys with us, and he wasn't responding to my friend's text messages. We spread out to try to find him after midnight, and I was the first to spot him downstairs... with a police officer behind him.
> 
> Here's what happened (according to him at least): Some girl was hitting on him, and he was talking with her. All of a sudden, the girl's girlfriend came up and wasn't exactly happy to see them with each other. The first girl then claimed the guy we were with slipped something in her drink in order to try to put the blame on him in her girlfriend's eyes. The police officer just removed him from the area to avoid further conflict.
> 
> Happy new year!


ARDrum :lol,

That's probably why I would never go to those places - I feel bad for that guy. That's horrible to have his integrity attacked by someone who doesn't even know him.

I am glad you had a good time, though :boogie :boogie :boogie - $35 cover charge?. Some of those people there probably got the money out of a trust fund. :roll.

How are you feeling this afternoon, though?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm doing all right. My stomach feels a bit "off," but I don't feel remotely sick and I don't have a headache. I've been drinking a lot of fluids today. I don't plan on drinking for at LEAST a month... and then I'll go back to my single drink limit (only once a week average too, haha).


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I am glad you had a good time at the New Years Eve party. Happy New Year to you.


----------

